# Aussies in Saskatchewan...?



## josh3003 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there... Just wanted to serif there are any Aussies out there in good ol' Saskatoon Saskatchewan...?


----------



## Tardy5 (Aug 2, 2013)

As you can see by the amazing response you got we are few and far between  I have met several Aussies through my husband's work. My kids have attended 2 schools here and so far they have been the only Australians.


----------



## KBloom (Aug 1, 2013)

We are Aussies thinking about moving to Saskatchewan if we can figure it all out lol. Do your kids find it difficult being the only Aussies in the school?


----------



## Tardy5 (Aug 2, 2013)

Kids don't have an issue with it. The schools have kids from everywhere, my boys best friend is from Russia and my daughter has friends from Ireland and India. The struggle is with the spelling when we first arrived as they pronounce their vowels differently. Kids couldn't sound out or wouldn't even know what word they were saying. The kids picked up the accent pretty quickly and can turn it on and off depending on who they are talking to. It actually made it easier for the kids to make friends which was nice. If you haven't visited this area before, word of warning, the winters are brutal! I love them and am sad to see the snow melt but I don't work so have the luxury of watching it all from inside my toasty warm house. Kids have to play outside at school unless it hits below -27 degrees with wind chill. School buses are cancelled below -45 (could be -47) with wind chill. My first winter we had 3 days of cancelled buses lol I think the winters are lovely and a great experience but not everyone agrees


----------



## optima_18 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah mate, moved here a couple months ago, girlfriend is from here.
Not bad so far, wait and see how winter goes Haha.


----------



## Cricketfan (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi. Just came across this thread. I am an Aussie who has been living in Saskatoon since 2008. I haven't run into too many other Aussies, but I really like the city. The winters still have enough novelty value for me that I think I cope better than many locals!


----------

